# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Pre-workout - post-workout meals

## Pete235

There has been a lot of conflicting opinions on this topic lately. Lets hear what everybody thinks and see if we can come to an agreement of sorts. Keep in mind I'm talking about post LIFTING not post cardio. We'll save that for another thread.

Pete

----------


## dumbells101

Ok Bro, the TRUTH. Post workout most importantly within 30 minutes (like right away) replenish your glycogen levels. Your body is already in a catabolic state so don't keep it there. Eat a good mix of simple and complex carbs. I use a carb loading drink personally with my creatine. Secondly, your protein to begin the repair stage. Protein constitutes a part of every living cell, and without it they die. Let us not forget to mention how important sleep is. Your body heals/recovers while you sleep so 8 hours is paramount. Oh and STAY HYDRATED!

----------


## Pete235

Thanks DB101.

I've posted this before but my favorite post work out meal (drink) is a blend of 2 scoops whey protein and 1 scoop dextrose mixed with water. I pre-mix it in a drink shaker, throw it in my gym bag and fill it at the fountain on the way out of the gym. Replaces my glycogen stores and gives me a nice little insulin spike. Sometimes I'll throw in 5g of glutamine as well. Keep the answers comin guys.

Pete

----------


## dumbells101

All good my man. I'd throw in the creatine as well. I usually put my glutamine with my pre-bed protein shake.

----------


## MarkyMark

I'll jump in on this...... Depending on your goal ( gain or lose ) 
with a diet regimen I suggest pre-workout of prolly 2 hours b4 workout of a low carb protein drink and about an hour after something like Dry baked potato and a chicken breast throw in about 2 cups veggies ( no butter or fats on em btw ) 
On a gain I suggest prolly a bowl of oats and some egg whites ( my workouts with weights are later after noon ) or maybe bowl of special K with some banana , and a protein shake ...then post workout : Immediately 10 oz of 100% Grape juice w/ creatine ... then ( within an hour you will need to eat ) a Chicken breast , potato ( if u want some sour cream or lil butter at this point is fine ) and some veggies or a salad w/ some other veggies ....
The situations are simillar but, I feel dropping Carbs is essential to a serious BB . make a ( thats only one ) cheat meal every weekend dinner time 3+ hours b4 bedtime ... makes things a bit easier ..if your precontest dieting you will need to cut even this 1 evening cheat about 3-4 weeks out. 
The Grape juice is another BB secret weapon of choice..... there are only a couple of things I think 4 ..I may be wrong, I can only think of 3 right now ..... These turn into pure glycogen in the body when eaten by themselves on an empty stomach ... And taking them when glycogen is needed casts the best result from em.... 1 is dry baked potato with zippo ( 0 ) nothing on it.... 2 is raisins and 3 is 100% grape juice.... I tried coating raisin with creatine ...didn't work so well ...just kidding ....

So , hope helpful................. Good luck everyone on your goals ....me too ...

----------

